# Bring it on!



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made this thread just so I could gloat about how I won the last 3 of 4 SOTW competition. And I WANT a 3-peat!

I'm ready for you Toxic! It's been a long road to getting decent at making sigs....it's time.

So bring it on bitches!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Your on motha, its time I knock you back down a peg,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Your on motha, its time I knock you back down a peg,


Yeah we'll see about that. I bring nothing but my A game these days, and you have a bit of "ring rust." :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I aint got no rust just no damn resources, luckily it wont take to much to own your sorry ass., Your A game just won't cut it DP your'll gonna have to step it up to a brand new level if you want a chance.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Why dont you guys make me a new Lyoto Sig and I'll toss 25k o the winner.....which I know ist shit to either of you but its alot to me....

Something with some red perhaps for any futur moves that could be imminent.....*cough* *cough*...

Holla...

CC420


Who did the sig for the guy that was like grey and yellow???? Cant remember the fighter but the guy had like 150 posts.....????


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im in,


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I know how to settle this kids, both make a sig with you guys naked and send me the results. I will declare the boner...winner.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooor, here's a thought, let's do a SOTW damn it!!


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll start back up once I get my PC Built... My lappity toppity box will surely not run Photoshop well.



I used to have a link on where to DL it sans payment, I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CC I did this one tonight if you want it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> CC I did this one tonight if you want it.


 
go ahead and set it up....:thumb02:


Tight work.....30k to toxic....

CC420


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hopefully I can get my PShop discs back tomorrow. We all know I'll demolish anyone who challenges me >:[

It's why I don't enter. Me winning constantly would be no fun for the rest of you guys.


----------

